# Bill Bryson: At Home



## nickel (Jun 2, 2010)

Μόλις κυκλοφόρησε στην Αγγλία το καινούργιο βιβλίο του αγαπημένου μου Μπιλ Μπράισον (και βέβαια θα περιμένω λίγο, γιατί είναι ακόμα σκληρόδετο και το προηγούμενό του που βιάστηκα και το διάβασα δεμένο στο κρεβάτι, πολύ με ταλαιπώρησε). Τώρα που ξαναδιαβάζω τι έγραψα: το «δεμένο στο κρεβάτι» δεν είναι κάποιο βίτσιο με βιβλία. Θα μπορούσα να τιτλοφορήσω την αναγγελία: «Ο Μπιλ Μπράισον ανακαλύπτει τον Μπροντέλ». Διαβάζω στη σελίδα του Amazon:

In "At Home", Bill Bryson applies the same irrepressible curiosity, irresistible wit, stylish prose and masterful storytelling that made "A Short History of Nearly Everything" one of the most lauded books of the last decade, and delivers one of the most entertaining and illuminating books ever written about the history of the way we live. Bill Bryson was struck one day by the thought that we devote a lot more time to studying the battles and wars of history than to considering what history really consists of: centuries of people quietly going about their daily business - eating, sleeping and merely endeavouring to get more comfortable. And that most of the key discoveries for humankind can be found in the very fabric of the houses in which we live. This inspired him to start a journey around his own house, an old rectory in Norfolk, wandering from room to room considering how the ordinary things in life came to be. Along the way he did a prodigious amount of research on the history of anything and everything, from architecture to electricity, from food preservation to epidemics, from the spice trade to the Eiffel Tower, from crinolines to toilets; and on the brilliant, creative and often eccentric minds behind them. And he discovered that, although there may seem to be nothing as unremarkable as our domestic lives, there is a huge amount of history, interest and excitement - and even a little danger - lurking in the corners of every home. ​
Η προδημοσίευση αποσπασμάτων στην Γκάρντιαν περιέχει λεπτομέρειες για την ιστορία του καμπινέ (που, οποία σύμπτωση, είναι η ιστορία που αναπήδησε από την υπόθεση με το cabinet και συζητιέται εκτενώς στο σαραντάκειο). Δεν είδα να περιέχονται στο προδημοσιευμένο δύο λεπτομέρειες που με «θέλγουν» πάντα με τον τρόπο τους: που οι επισκέπτες στο ανάκτορο των Βερσαλλιών ήταν βέβαιο ότι θα 'πεφταν πάνω σε κάποια καμαριέρα (ας ελπίσουμε, όχι κυριολεκτικά) την ώρα που απομάκρυνε κάποιο γκιογκιό από τα ενδιαιτήματα των γαλαζοαίματων και το πήγαινε για άδειασμα. Και ότι τα χρόνια του Ντίκενς, καθώς κυκλοφορούσες στους δρόμους του Λονδίνου, κινδύνευες ανά πάσα στιγμή να σε περιλούσει κάποιος με το περιεχόμενο ενός γκιογκιού που άδειαζε από παράθυρο ορόφου (εκεί άδειαζαν τότε τα δοχεία τους όπως στην Αθήνα πετάνε σήμερα τα σκουπίδια πακέτο από τα μπαλκόνια). Ευτυχώς, δεν λείπει ο φίλτατος Crapper.

Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ την προδημοσίευση.


----------

